# Thoughts on Bactrim



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

I was able to purchase some Bactrim (oral) and Im wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this for use in mild bacterial infections (such as a little sneezing or nasal discharge etc.)

My vet seems to always want to put thebunnies on Baytril first, and Ive been told this is very similar to Baytril as an oral antibiotic. That its not as effective as many other harder drugs, but will do the trick against mild infections.

Thoughts?


----------



## hellsmistress (Sep 19, 2007)

My aunt and I were given oral bactrim (uck since I can't even touch the stuff I'm sooo allergic) to treat an abcess (after surgery) and have since used it to treat septecemia (spelling? dunno) in another bunny, this bunny was so bad his tounge was turning blue and the gum black, I wanted to put him down, still do actually, anyway OT we found that the bactrim cleared it up quite quickly. Also used Bactrim for pasturella (again spelling?) but personally I like to be sure about the cause of sneezing, discharge etc. before medicating because meds are so expensive here!

I have been told that Bactrim is a stronger antibiotic than baytril and also more effective against the strain of bacteria usually causing abcesses than baytril. my personal findings is that overall bactrim is a better antibiotic for my rabbits, even if it means I have to get some poor sucker to visit and medicate (course that means less scratches for me ).

- Chantel


----------



## ra7751 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well...thought I would add my "two cents" on this one. Bactrim is one of the sulfanomides...several different names....Septra, DiTrim andSMZ are just a few. I usually consider it only with some issues with coccidia, fluid ingestion in the lungs and in some cases as a controversial support treatment when using steroids. It is not a first line drug in our rescue. It is a lot like Baytril....overused and misused and becoming ineffective. There are much better antibiotics. There is really not a "stronger" antibiotic (and I tend to use that term in error from time to time....habit)....as I now know that antibiotics target certain bacteria. And some strains of the same bacteria maybe resistant. I guess part of my view is that I get some of the sickest buns with the most challenging cases. I rarely use Baytril and only use Bactrim in some of the cases I mentioned here. But it still a useful drug in some situations.

Randy


----------

